# What style of switch for tortoise switch



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

As the title states what style of switch to activate a tortoise switch machine?


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Depending on how you wire, you can use either DPDT or SPDT switches. See page 2 of the instructions for examples:

http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/INS/800-6000ins.pdf


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL LLLLLLLLLLLLL*

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As you can see in the Tortoise wiring drawings
John posted,
the most simple choice is to use Double Pole,
Double throw DPDT switches in your panel. One for each
turnout. The Tortoise has a built in switch to
control panel and track side signals.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Is this a DCC system? If so, you could used a stationary decoder then you would only need a single push button to change the turnout position.


----------

